# Spider Projection



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Found this online. Pretty cool!

spider-projection


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet the cleaning crew wil never set foot inside that building again


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hmmmm All I got was a "Page not found".


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's weird. It was working a few hours ago. 


Headless said:


> hmmmm All I got was a "Page not found".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Projection Installation Shows How Your Living Room Would Look If Swarmed By Giant Spiders


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That's the second coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OK now I'm officially creeped out!!!!!! LOL


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice, but I like spiders so no creep out here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

definite creep factor ..


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow this will freak my wife out! Going to show her right now! MUAHAHAHAAH!


----------

